

TED: Tour the AlloSphere, a stunning new way to see scientific data - mattyb
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/joann_kuchera_morin_tours_the_allosphere.html

======
furyg3
I kind of dislike people who, while presenting their projects, scream "This is
important! Look at how impressive this is!"

I kinda felt she was doing that through the whole presentation. Let your work
speak for itself.

------
queensnake
You wonder whether you get out any more than the creators put into it.

